# Spade Fishing Trip



## HighCap56 (Oct 21, 2003)

I am trying to work a deal with Capt. Pete of Sally T for a P&S Spadefishing charter out by the Chesapeake Light (about 2 hours off shore in the wrecks).

If we could get a group of 20 or so from P&S, I might get him to do a full day for about $20 a head.

I don't have a date in mind, or even know if anyone here would be interested in that, but it sounded like a fun day whenever and if it transpires. PM me and we can see what works for everyone.

They absolutely tore up some Flounder and Croaker today in the Oceanview Area on the boat. Said the bay had warmed up about 9 degrees in the last week. Wish I could have made it, but the "work thing" was taking me away from fishing!

10:20PM here... headed to Lesner for a while. (gotta lose the skunk!)


Bob


----------



## Axon (Sep 8, 2002)

I could be very interested depending on the day.


----------



## AL_N_VB (Apr 3, 2002)

HighCap56,you pull this off,you will be the man.......you got my blood going when brought the spade fish topic up.......bring on them black beauties!Pound fer pound the hardest inshore fish out there,imho......

Bring the Spades on!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

I am deffinitely in fer a few ships


----------



## Manayunk Jake (Oct 3, 2001)

Greetings HighCap56!

I'm definitely interested. With 20 people, will there be room for light tackle?


----------



## Anthony (Jul 3, 2002)

I would be interested depending on the date.


----------



## AL_N_VB (Apr 3, 2002)

*A lil carrot in front of your nose*

You northern boys(ya know who ya are)go on the trip,and I can accomadate your lodging,if'n your gonna stay over.

No,it won't be no Michael Jackson sleep over!:barf:


----------



## Manayunk Jake (Oct 3, 2001)

Greetings Nserch4Drum!

Dang, you take the fun out of everything! Hey, I figure if Jason can sleep through somebody tossing a four pound blue on his chest....


----------



## cocoflea (Aug 1, 2002)

If the date is right it will give me a chance to finally fish with some of the great folks on this site any idea of when your planning?


----------



## Talapia (Apr 27, 2003)

Count me in (depending on the date).

The price range seems really good. If 
you cannot get 20 people at 20 dollars, you could
easily get 10 people who would be willing
to pay between 40 - 75 dollars each, 
which is still extremely cheap for an all day trip. 

Thanks.....Henry outa here


----------



## FL FISHERMAN (Sep 30, 2002)

I would be interested also, pending on the date set.


----------



## CrawFish (Sep 23, 2003)

I will be out of the country from 7/22-8/14. Any date before or after these then I'm in.


----------



## SeaSalt (Apr 29, 2002)

Count me in... (depending on the date)

Also maybe fishbone...


----------



## HighCap56 (Oct 21, 2003)

*Checking Dates*

I'll talk to Capt. Pete and see what dates work best for him, then post them here. It may be a day or two before I can suggest anything, but will do so in this thread.

Obviously, weather would have to work as it is a two hour run out there from Lynnhaven Inlet.

Glad there is some interest. I think it would be a blast.

Thanks for all the replies so far.

Bob


----------



## HighCap56 (Oct 21, 2003)

> _
> I'm definitely interested. With 20 people, will there be room for light tackle? [/B]_


_ 

Should be. The boat is licensed to carry 50 passengers, and I was there with 20 last weekend, and there was lots of room as long as everyone wasn't slinging metal at the same time.

Bob_


----------



## HighCap56 (Oct 21, 2003)

*Rates and More Information*

Went with Pete yesterday, caught some large Flounder.

Photos are posted on the website: http://www.sallytfishing.com

I will post two dates for this trip shortly and we can see what works the best.

Weather could be an issue with any ocean trip as you are all aware, so there has to be an agreement of a back-up plan in case we cannot safely go that far out on the day we choose.

I need your ideas on "what" to target in the event we should find that we have to remain inshore. Majority will rule. That way nobody gets pissed off if the weather turns sour.

If it is too bad to go out period, you could either get credit for a normal run whenever you want it, plus $10 back, or we can set another date.

Pete said he would do a Spade trip for $30 per head, and that was from 15-30 people. Same for 15 or 30.. 

20 or more and we are on the boat as a private party.

Less than 20 and he might allow a few others. Boat will carry 55, but he will stop at 30, plus his crew of 5. Yesterday it was nice with only 20 total.

We would leave at 8:00AM and return around 5:30PM

You can bring your light tackle, but he laughed at the idea of catching Spades on ultralights .... Think his remark was ... "wheeeeeeeeeeeee SNAP!" 

So, the price is definately right. The boat has lots of room and a good size galley. We could have box lunches catered, or they can cook hamburgers, dogs, whatever....

Talk to me about the "back up plan" now, and I will post the dates to pick from in the next day or two.

Thanks - Bob


----------



## Manayunk Jake (Oct 3, 2001)

Greetings Bob!

At that price I'd be happy drifting for flounder....


----------



## JerryB (May 15, 2003)

Highcap 56,

nice job lining up this trip, i would go in a second if it wasn't a 14 hour drive!!

have fun
jerry


----------



## catman (May 28, 2001)

I'm in if the date(s) are right and I'll take Nserch4Drum up on the lodging especially if it's for two nights. All I need is a spot on the floor for an air matress and sleeping bag and I'm good to go. I'll come bearing gifts for the host. Hat says I snore like a bear so beware.

Catman.


----------



## Guest (May 16, 2004)

I might be interested if I qualify.


----------



## HighCap56 (Oct 21, 2003)

Pauky said:


> *I might be interested if I qualify. *


You are here and breathing... Unless you plan to chum on everyone, then I don't see a problem .


----------



## AL_N_VB (Apr 3, 2002)

HighCap56,

I am definitely in!

I am pretty sure I can get the the peanut gallery together to also go,Bassn,Cdog and chest2head and the bucket.

Get the dates together ad get this thing rolling....Iam pretty sure the Spades will be thick as the days get warmer.Another back up plan is to go sea bass fishin if the lite tower is stacked.....JMHO

Can't wait to meet up with ya!Pm me if there is anything I ca help you wth to get this thing on track!


AL


----------



## YOUNGSTER (Apr 21, 2004)

*when?*

Please let me know when and where to meet...
Would love to go with you guys.
PM me with more details when possible.
Thanks!!!!


----------



## HighCap56 (Oct 21, 2003)

*Spade Fishing Date Chosen...*

The date we came up with is June 18th (Friday), and this is assuming the weather is good. The "Blow" Date if the weather looks crappy is June 25th (the following Friday).

We could also set the Date at the 25th with a Blow date of July 2nd.

He does not want to do a weekend date due to the small boat traffic out there (he says you can walk from boat to boat and it presents many safety issues.

Boat will leave Lynnhaven Inlet at 8:00AM and will return at 3:00PM.

Those wanting to go out in the bay the next day (Saturday - or Sunday) may do so for $20 more.

Cost is $30 for the trip. Food is extra. I may have some kick-a** box lunches provided if there is enough interest, (about $10) or you can just buy a burger or hotdog from the Galley, or bring your own. We can deal with this next.

What I need now is a head count on who can come, and who wants to fish the next day (or Sunday) as well in the bay. That could also leave a day for shore fishing somewhere in the area.

I don't need everyone to post their choices here, though we can certainly continue this thread for planning.

EMAIL ME with the date you prefer at

[email protected] 

I will monitor that address and reply to you. This is a month out and I need to know ASAP who prefers what date to make this happen.

It will be a HELLUVA good time and from what I understand, one of the toughest fishes to land of that size.

LET ME HEAR FROM YOU - THE SOONER THE BETTER!

Thanks,

Bob


----------



## *BRANDON* (Dec 2, 2001)

Im in for the trip. How can we sign up and pay???


----------



## HighCap56 (Oct 21, 2003)

*BRANDON* said:


> *Im in for the trip. How can we sign up and pay??? *


Brandon, as soon as we settle on the date that works best for everyone, I'll post an address that you can send a check to, or a Paypal Address to pay online by Credit/Debit Card or transfer from your bank.

Glad you will join us!

Bob


----------



## HighCap56 (Oct 21, 2003)

I'm not a doctor, but if you need an excuse to take off a Friday to make this trip, I'll write your boss a note!  

So far I have 4 that want to go. Who else can make it?


----------



## catman (May 28, 2001)

Since that's an overnight trip for me Friday's are out. 

Catman.


----------



## Anthony (Jul 3, 2002)

I wish I could but fridays are no good for me.


----------



## The Bucket (Mar 4, 2001)

HC56,

PM'd ya that I'm in as stated.

Good deal and THX,

`bucket


----------



## Fish Hunter (Jul 31, 2002)

*Depends*

on the dates, but I would love to make that trip. Where are you going out of? Takes about 5 hrs for me to get to Machipongo, so give me another time reference.


----------



## HighCap56 (Oct 21, 2003)

*Re: Depends*



Fish Hunter said:


> *on the dates, but I would love to make that trip. Where are you going out of? Takes about 5 hrs for me to get to Machipongo, so give me another time reference. *


Virginia Beach, Lynnhaven Inlet, at the Lesner Bridge.

I realize it will be a drive, but I think it would be worth it and you can get a little shut eye on the way out to the area. (2 hour run)

Thanks for your interest.

Bob


----------



## HighCap56 (Oct 21, 2003)

*Another Idea*

For those of you that cant make Friday, we could do the Spade Trip as planned and then take the boat as a group drift fishing for Flounder on Saturday morning for $20 a head if we can get the same 15 or more people.

I want as many as possible to get to go on the Spade trip, but would enjoy getting to meet up with more of you as well.

We will work it out and have a great time.

Bob


----------



## wizardude (May 19, 2002)

*Sounds interesting...*

Now for the going to sound dumb question... eating wise, is there a similar fish to compare with? 

Average size, and equipment needed...?


----------



## AL_N_VB (Apr 3, 2002)

*wizardude*

Good eats...White flakey,light,tender fillets.
No fishy taste,don't taste like no croaker.
One of the better tasty in-shore fish.

But the fun part is the catchin.


----------



## Manayunk Jake (Oct 3, 2001)

Greetings HighCap56!

Ed and I will be in Virginia Beach June 09th through the 12th, so the 18th is out. But if you end up going the 25th, I'm sure I can make it then. No way I'm fishing 4th of July weekend - too many boats out on the water.

In any event, whether I'm there or not, I'm hoping this will be one hell of a trip!


----------



## wizardude (May 19, 2002)

Affordable places to stay for a low on funds kinda guy?


----------



## Dixie719 (May 12, 2003)

I'm in!

Dixie


----------



## dickyboy77 (Dec 30, 2002)

*the "T"*

highcap
coun't me and dixie in. talked to pete yesterday about a trip. also, thanks for the work you've done for the crew and the boat.
john


----------



## HighCap56 (Oct 21, 2003)

Glad you will be joining us!

I have really enjoyed getting to know Pete and his family. They are an exceptional crew and work together well.

Hope more of you will commit to the trip and let me know soon. I need to get this firmed up in the next 10 days.

Thanks!

Bob


----------



## Fishendude15 (Jan 20, 2004)

I should be able to go. i just got to talk to my mom. I got lots of money so i dont have to worry about that. Just what type of tackle?


----------



## AL_N_VB (Apr 3, 2002)

*Fishendude15*

The lighter the tackle,the more enjoyable.I fish with an Okuma 200 classic on a 6 ft Ugly Stick fresh water bass rod.........

You can horse the fish in,but there is no fun in that,and you got to remember,the rig fer this fish is a 4 ft piece long of Fluro,snelled to a size 1 red bait hook.A slip shot is commonly attached to let your piece of clam sink just a lil.

http://pierandsurf.com/photopost/showphoto.php/photo/85/password//sort/1/cat/500/page/2


----------



## HighCap56 (Oct 21, 2003)

*Bluegills on Steroids*

My friend Sean, from TheBoxOffice, refers to Spades as "Bluegills on Steroids"

He took his 22ft Grady White out the other day and though the water was rough, he caught several and had a great day!

Bob


----------



## CrawFish (Sep 23, 2003)

*Question,*

Is the spade regulaiton applies for boats? I don't think I want to go for just keeping 4 spades. 

http://www.mrc.state.va.us/swrecfishingrules.htm


----------



## AL_N_VB (Apr 3, 2002)

Trust me,4 will be more than you want to handle.

You will be able to help the other people on the boat reach there creel.

The catch and release aspect is also entertaining...if the bigguns are out....get your citation.....the paper is always nice to hang at work....and if'n your lucky I will take your pic


----------



## CrawFish (Sep 23, 2003)

Do they get that big? 

NSearch, I bet them spades you caught were some beast on lite tackles. I have an itch now. Will you be on that trip? It's on Friday, and I don't I can't get off.


----------



## AL_N_VB (Apr 3, 2002)

Just missed the release citation by a whisker on that fishy.

Yeah they get that big...and that's a small one!


Pound fer pound the hardest fighting lite tackle inshore fish this side of Carolina......

Lemme tell ya,once your hooked,on spade fishing....you'll be craving fer it like a ______________.......fill in the blank.


Yeah,I am going....prolly both days.I LOVE ta Spade fish!


----------



## Anthony (Jul 3, 2002)

Is there a definite date yet? I may still be able to make it but am not positive yet.


----------



## cchae (Mar 10, 2004)

Hey im definately interested...i been on the night trips with captain peete and am really looking forward to some spadefishing.. Count me in.......By the way, bob......i think i have fished with you before on the night trips. Plan on seeing you soon... You can email me at [email protected]


----------



## Fishendude15 (Jan 20, 2004)

Yea I can go, so count me in. This is my first time doing this so it will be a new intresting fight.


----------



## HighCap56 (Oct 21, 2003)

*Date is Friday, June 18th*

Just to recap... date is Friday, June 18th, with a bad weather day of June 25th, but hope the bad weather day won't be needed.

Just got back from fishing out at the High Rise on the CBBT.

Used the fishbites again and personallyt caught over 60 Spec Trout with 2 going about 6.5. Nice fish and absolutely had a blast.

Had customers on the line every time it hit bottom, many doubles. 

Everyone caught a lot, but only a couple of flounder today. Mostly trout.

Glad to see that the Spade Trip is shaping up. It will be a great trip.

Bob


----------



## Manayunk Jake (Oct 3, 2001)

Greetings HighCap56!

Fishbites, huh? You using them alone or as a dressing on a jig or speck rig? How durable are they?


----------



## HighCap56 (Oct 21, 2003)

*Don't want to clutter with off-topic posts*

but..... Jake.. Regarding Fishbites.....

I just used them on a double bottom rig with no jewelry, dressing, nuttin but hooks and lead.

They tear them up, but in all fairness, I was also jigging with a Sling Silver and had no problem hooking up with that.

They were the only successful bait last Sunday night at Lynnhaven Pier. Really works...

I used about 1/2 fishbite per 16 trout today. Pretty good retention rate, I'd say!

Make this Spade Trip folks! We need more of ya!

Bob


----------



## Fishendude15 (Jan 20, 2004)

what time should we be at the marina? 7:00 or 7:30


----------



## HighCap56 (Oct 21, 2003)

*Arrival Time*

You should arrive at 7:30 AM. We will shove off at 8:00AM sharp. Get there early and pick your spot for the trip.

Directions are posted at http://www.sallytfishing.com

You will need to pay for the trip in advance of the day we go so that Pete knows he has a good booking.

I'll post information on how to pay shortly... You can do Paypal, Check, Credit Card.. It's all the same to me.

Interesting thing about the Spades out at the tower. Pete said that they constantly circle the tower and if you miss them, they will come back around.

I can't wait!

Speak up if you want to go and have not said so, and I can include you in a memo that is going out soon to all the folks that will attend.

Thanks,

Bob


----------



## wizardude (May 19, 2002)

wizardude said:


> *Affordable places to stay for a low on funds kinda guy? *



Got to be some place you can leave with all your fingers


----------



## HighCap56 (Oct 21, 2003)

*Decision Time*

*We now have enough who are interested that Pete has booked the date for June 18th as a FIRM DATE*

I will be confirming with each of you who has committed in the next few days. 

*Please respond promptly when I PM you*

Right now, we are not quite at the 15 mark, which means that it won't be a private charter just for P&S Members.

We only need 2 or 3 three more to make that happen.

*Those of you who have yet to commit, NOW IS THE TIME!

We can still handle a few last minute decisions, but we want this trip to be for P&S EXCLUSIVELY and your families, so all who can, PLEASE SPEAK UP NOW.*

The Spades will be here -










*Hope you will be too! ALL ABOARD!*

Thanks - Bob


----------



## AL_N_VB (Apr 3, 2002)

Fish on


----------



## tw (May 1, 2003)

*If you have room*

Just caught your invite, if you have room let me know and I'll be there.
Thanks, Tim


----------



## DS422 (Apr 28, 2004)

July 2nd would be the only possible date for me to go. My brother-in-law would be up visiting and he would probably go also.


----------



## buckshot (Mar 3, 2004)

the trip sounds good to me and i'm in. i have a small apartment but i can fit 2 peps if needed and i'm about 45 min drive from lynhaven if that depends on traffic. so if any has a long drive to get here let me no and you can crash here if need be. tight lines.


----------



## HighCap56 (Oct 21, 2003)

*Confirmed Date*

Just as a reminder, the CONFIRMED DATE is FRIDAY, JUNE 18th.

If that day presents us with bad weather, the date will move to the following Friday, June 25th, however the trip is firmly committed for the 18th.

I will be contacting you that have indicated interest regarding payment shortly to hold your spot.

Although this is for P&S Members, those members may of course bring a friend with them at the same price ($30.00)

We will allow a MAXIMUM of 35 on the trip to allow for plenty of room on the boat.

There is still room at this time so speak up if you can go.

I regret that there are no alternate dates for those that this presents a problem with.

Thanks!

Bob


----------



## Fishendude15 (Jan 20, 2004)

Nsearch......

would a penn wind levl 9 work on a ugly stick?

or
would my beef stick with an okuma 425 work best?


----------



## buckshot (Mar 3, 2004)

i'm in for sure let me know where to send money and i'll be there i still have room for 2 people to crash at my place if needed befor and after the trip. apartment is small and i have a 2 year old but it way cheaper then motel.


----------



## buckshot (Mar 3, 2004)

would a 6 foot med. action spinning rod be enough or do i need larger. just need to know what tackle so i can go get what ever i need. just give me a list and i'll go get it. what do i need for bait or is that supplied.


----------



## Anthony (Jul 3, 2002)

Is the cost $20 OR $30? Either is fine with me but I just wanted to make sure.


----------



## HighCap56 (Oct 21, 2003)

*Cost is $30*

Anthony - Cost is $30

Glad you will be going. You seem like a fishing machine!

We can rub your head for luck!  

Bob


----------



## AL_N_VB (Apr 3, 2002)

Leave the scuba gear at home


----------



## CrawFish (Sep 23, 2003)

He's got the horseshoe. There's no need for scuba gear.


----------



## AL_N_VB (Apr 3, 2002)

Betch he gets a citation...if'n he does...may need to be dunked @ the Marina


----------



## Anthony (Jul 3, 2002)

I would like to go but I would have to get a ride from someone. My car would have a rough time making it down there. Don't put me down as a definite yet but I do want to go.


----------



## Fishendude15 (Jan 20, 2004)

this unknown fisherman caught a spade 14 lbs less than the world record last week. It was out at the tower.


----------



## CrawFish (Sep 23, 2003)

*Anthony*

If you can make it down to Richmond, then I can get you to the beach. Let me know. The way fishing is going for me this year, I really need to get some of that luck from you.


----------



## YakandSurf (Dec 17, 2002)

*Highcap56*

Count me in also. I can't pass a deal like this. I have always enjoyed going out on the Sally-T (great crew).


Robert


----------



## HighCap56 (Oct 21, 2003)

*Roll Call!*

*Following are those who have said they will make the trip:

The Bucket
nSearchforDrum
dickyboy77 + 2 Guests
FeshenDude14
Talapia?
Crawfish
Sea Salt
Catfish
Youngster?
Brandon
Anthony?
Wizardude
Dixie719
cchae
TW
buckshot
Robert
Highcap56 + 3

Total of: 23 to date.

Those of you on the list here, please PM me and confirm ASAP.*

We can still take a few more, but I want to limit it to 30 to keep the boat a little more open to move around.

Thanks to all who have worked to make this trip a reality!

Bob


----------



## buckshot (Mar 3, 2004)

*highcap56*

i sent you a pm but your box is full. but yes i am in for sure just need to know where to send the money.


----------



## wizardude (May 19, 2002)

*Re: highcap56*



buckshot said:


> *i sent you a pm but your box is full. *



Same here...

If I was misleading, didn't mean to be. Said it "sounded interesting"... was trying to hook up with a friend, which didn't work out, also couldn't find anything reasonable ($) for a place to stay. Since I had wanted to make this one of 2 trips (due to health and finances) this year, was hoping for fishing fri and sat... $50, what a deal for 2 days fishing  

Sorry for any confusion, but need to bow out on this one, and make room for others. Maybe I'll get lucky and snag a spot at the last minute  

One of the best planned trips I've seen here...

Tight Lines to all making the venture out...

Wes........


----------



## buckshot (Mar 3, 2004)

*wizardude*

hey man if you need a place to crash i have room i'm right in newport news min from 64. i have a two year old son but you are more then welcome. do'nt know what heath conditions you have me and my wife smoke but if need be we can smoke outside that would be fine. just let me know.


----------



## cchae (Mar 10, 2004)

highcap56........just let me know where to send the money or what i need to do in order to reserve my spot.


----------



## HighCap56 (Oct 21, 2003)

*4 Messages *

My box has only 4 messages in it, but I have had this happen to when trying to PM someone....

Buckshot & cchae .. thanks - Will send you more info in a few days.

Wizardude - I sent you a PM

Folks ... to avoid this PM issue... 

EMAIL ME AT [email protected] 

That goes straight to wherever I am at the moment and I don't have to log in to get it.

Plus.... that mailbox is never full  

Bob


----------



## Big EL (Apr 8, 2002)

*Sally T June 18th*

I'm In............... 

><))))*>


----------



## shaggy (Jun 18, 2003)

Let's see, Anthony needs a ride, I am in the mood for a road trip, usually a sand guy, probably be the chummer for ya, but if room, I am in the mood for a first boat trip. Have to check at work and see if I can get off early Thursday, and hopefully off Friday and Saturday, so let me know if there is room, what gear and Anthony if I can, heck you've done the Jeep trip, so it shouldn't be too bad. 

Have Jeep will travel.


----------



## wizardude (May 19, 2002)

Guessing this is not your average Spade  

Spade Fish...........


----------



## HighCap56 (Oct 21, 2003)

wizardude said:


> *Guessing this is not your average Spade
> 
> Spade Fish........... *


That's a monster!


----------



## buckshot (Mar 3, 2004)

*spade trip*

any here about were to pay at yet and if there is any slot still open


----------



## HighCap56 (Oct 21, 2003)

*Trip Details*

I will be emailing or PMing everyone who has confirmed for the trip with payment info.

If you have confirmed and don't hear from me by Monday, please contact me at [email protected]

*Two things - VERY IMPORTANT*

1. I had mentioned the possibility of a trip on Saturday as well (general drift fishing) for those who wanted to that went on the Friday trip. This is not going to work as the boat will be slammed with another group that day. Sunday would work, but we will take that as it comes. 

2. I cannot predict the weather and if it is crappy on the morning of the 18th, I can promise you that the boat will not leave the dock. I am counting on fair weather, but you never know what mother nature will bring us. Pete will NOT take a chance with piloting the boat in bad weather with our group or any group.

Some of you are coming from out of town and the last thing I want is for anyone to be angry at me or the Captain if the decision is made to not go out. High winds, waves, or a storm can kill it.

If for ANY reason we don't make the trip due to weather, you WILL get your money back immediately.

Should that happen, I think we can still manage to have a helluva good time and make some intelligent plans to go somewhere as a group to fish after the weather breaks, or even split up and go find the bite and let the others know. 

We could also go after the weather breaks (at Pete's discretion) in case of stormy weather.

That said, I am looking forward to meeting all of you and having the chance to catch some of those Steroidial Spades.

Heres to fair weather, and a red sky on Thursday night, the 17th.

Bob


----------



## Fishendude15 (Jan 20, 2004)

sounds good to me.


----------



## cchae (Mar 10, 2004)

thanx for the info HighCap


----------



## HighCap56 (Oct 21, 2003)

*Payment Details*

I emailed or PM'd everyone that said they were going that I had heard from via PM or email.

If you are on the list and just replied here, please note the following information regarding payment.

If you need a phone number to contact me directly, please PM me.

---------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Thanks for your plans to come on the Spade Fishing trip.

The trip is still on for Friday, June 18th, weather permitting.

If the weather turns nasty, we won’t make the trip for the sake of safety and we can make other plans for the day, however you will get your money back (all of it) and have the option to attend the bad weather “blow date” of June 26th (the following Friday).

It’s time now to make your payment.

For each person that will attend in your group, the cost is $30 each, including bait and tackle, but not food or drinks.

Please send your payment by check or money order to reach me by Monday, June 14th (at the latest), made payable for the total amount for yourself and all other attending with you to:

With your payment, include the names and phone numbers of the people attending with you.

Thanks!

Bob


----------



## AL_N_VB (Apr 3, 2002)

I got some backup plans fer those out of towners......we'll fish the jetty's and such


----------



## Fishendude15 (Jan 20, 2004)

high cap i will give u yhe money when i see u out at lynnhaven. let me know when u r going agian.


----------



## wizardude (May 19, 2002)

*Re: Payment Details*

By the way, how many spots are defiantly filled???


And just a suggestion, if you didn't mention it in your PM's, is to put your username in the memo area of the check.


----------



## HighCap56 (Oct 21, 2003)

If everyone pays that indicated they were going, plus some add ons (Fathers, brothers, wives) we should have 28 people attending.

Wizardude said what I did not... to put your username on your check somewhere. - Thanks!

With 28 people going, that adds up to 12 per side and 2 in front and 2-3 in back.

One thing EVERYONE needs to keep in mind is that when you hook up to a spade, they are going to run and you CAN'T stay in your spot. You will HAVE to walk the boat and AVOID fouling lines.

I have seen Pete and Bill take a guy by the collar who thought he could just stand there and walk them down the boat to save the others lines.

So... they will go over all that, but just FYI, when you hook up, you will need to be prepared to MOVE and MOVE quickly.

The mates will have their work cut out for them on this trip, so please bring an extra few bucks to show your appreciation for their hard work.

I can't wait! Dreamed about the trip last night! 

Pete suggests that you guys who want to fish with light tackle to catch your "keeper" on one of his heavier rigs first and then use your 4lb test or whatever to try your luck.  

Certainly we will need to have a little "pool" as well.. Might even have a pool on who will win the pool! You never know.....

Thanks!

Bob


----------



## Fishendude15 (Jan 20, 2004)

man this update is great.  Who ever did it good job. That sounds good highcap just let me know when you are going to the pier.


----------



## HighCap56 (Oct 21, 2003)

*Don't Forget*

Those of you who are going need to send your payment if you have not already done so.

We will be one week away in the morning and I want to pay Pete early next week.

Thanks for helping me to meet my timeline with this.

Fish on!

Bob


----------



## AL_N_VB (Apr 3, 2002)

Bob,
I will meet up with you on Monday and pay ya cash....I will get up wit the Bucket also,regarding payment


----------



## Fishendude15 (Jan 20, 2004)

Highcap when you going to the pier?  I will be out around 6:30 or 7:00 pm tonight.


----------



## HighCap56 (Oct 21, 2003)

Fishendude15 said:


> Highcap when you going to the pier?  I will be out around 6:30 or 7:00 pm tonight.


Bobby - I WAS going on the boat but the thunderstorms have stopped that for this evening.  

So .. I'll try to catch you at the pier.

Thanks!

By the Way ... Long range forcast has the weather looking GREAT for next Friday!
---------------
Bob


----------



## Fishendude15 (Jan 20, 2004)

well i am all payed off.  see you all friday


----------



## HighCap56 (Oct 21, 2003)

Ok - I have received some payments. Those of you who have not paid, and have not talked with me or PM'd regarding your payment need to give me a shout so I can open your spot for someone else if you can't go.

Last Friday was a washout with no postal service that day, so I am not looking for the bulk of the payments until today.

Weather is looking good for Friday morning. Maybe some thunderbumpers in the evening, but the day looks fine.

Just don't whistle up the wind!  

We have a spot open for any of you that were unsure, so if you want to go, talk to me.

Just three more days! Fish on!

Bob


----------



## HighCap56 (Oct 21, 2003)

*Hey - MWF - Need to know your P&S Nickname*

Got a check that did not have a Nickname on it and I need to match that with the payment....

SO ---- M.W.F. of Chesapeake - Zip 23322 - Please PM me with your P&S Username.

Thanks! - Bob

----------------------------------------------------

I will post the names of all who are paid and confirmed late tonight.


----------



## HighCap56 (Oct 21, 2003)

*Ready - Set ------*

Friday morning is getting close! Are you ready?

Weather looks possibly pissy in the late afternoon, but fine and a little cloudy for the morning.

Predicting a west wind.... Should be ok.. 

Fish on!

Remember - Early birds (not before 7:30) pick their spot on the boat first!

Bob


----------



## Fishendude15 (Jan 20, 2004)

schools out and I am sitting a waiting untill tommorrow mourning.


----------



## Fishendude15 (Jan 20, 2004)

*The Weather For Tommorrow*

high of 93 F and heat index of nearly 105 F. gona be a hot one.

The wind............wnw at 10 - 15 mph.


40% chance of rain. and humid. should be better on the water though.


----------



## HighCap56 (Oct 21, 2003)

Yep, its gonna be a hot one but looks like mother nature is going to cooperate.

See you guys in the morning.

Bob



Fishendude15 said:


> high of 93 F and heat index of nearly 105 F. gona be a hot one.
> 
> The wind............wnw at 10 - 15 mph.
> 
> ...


----------



## Fishendude15 (Jan 20, 2004)

alright i have no clue on the rig for these guys but maybe someone can help me on the ride out or tell me asap so I can make it tonight. thank you for your help in advance.  see yea in the mourning


----------



## HighCap56 (Oct 21, 2003)

Bobby,

The boat will have all the rigs you need.

You can check out NSearch's spade rig either here or in the Virginia Regional Boards.

Fish on!

Bob


----------



## Fishendude15 (Jan 20, 2004)

i am getting ready to leave so I will see everyone in about 15 minutes.


----------

